# MTB-Sonntag-Treff in Freiburg am Schwabentor



## Doc Holiday (7. März 2007)

*Da wir uns eh an jedem Wochenende verabreden, gibt es nun - wie schon länger angekündigt - einen neuen *​ 
*Mountainbike-Treff:*​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

 

[/FONT]​ 
*NEU *_*ab 18. März 2007*_​ 
_*immer sonntags*_
_*10:00 Uhr*_
_*Mountainbike-Treff am Schwabentor*_​ 

*Wie immer eine sportlich-genüssliche Runde von 3 - 6 Stunden Dauer. In der Regel mit Einkehr/Picknick. Mit Rücksichtnahme auf die Langsameren. *
*Da spätestens im Frühjahr die Teilnehmerzahl recht groß sein wird, ist eine Aufteilung in unterschiedlich starke Gruppen evtl. sinnvoll.*​ 
*Ansonsten sind alle willkommen: Alte, Neue, Wiedereinsteiger, Wieder-Wiedereinsteiger, "Meinefreundinwillsauchmalversuchen"-Typen, Singletrailer-Anhänger mit Inhalt (bezieht sich auf mich selbst), ...*​ 
*Da immer die Frage aufkommt, wie gut man konditionell sein sollte: Feierabendrunde auf Rosskopf in ca. 1 Stunde => dann passt`s.*​ 
*Auf gutes Gelingen, *
*Thomas*​


----------



## Doc Holiday (17. März 2007)

*Morgen geht`s dann endlich los mit dem neuen Treff . *

*10 Uhr Schwabentor. *​ 
*Ich komme auf jeden Fall, auch bei Regen - dann halt nur kleine Runde. Fritz  , Artur  und ein mir noch unbekannter Markus haben zugesagt. Schätze auch Kai von Kette  ist dabei ...*

*CU, Doc  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (23. Juni 2007)

Moinmoin, 

morgen, Sonntag (24.6.) wird das Wetter gut und wir fahren mit den Mountainbikes mal wieder am gewohnten Treffpunkt los: 

Schwabentor (stadteinwärts)
10:00 Uhr (Tref)
10:05 Uhr (Abfahrt) 
 Lange lockere Runde die auch die langsameren BikerInnen unter uns ansprechen könte. Bis jetzt haben zugesagt: Opa Ebsi, Kai, Manu, Tom, Pia ... und Du ?


----------



## Memphisto (6. Juli 2012)

Gibt es diesen Treff noch?
Oder hat sich was geändert?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Redshred (6. Juli 2012)

Nein
Ja
PM


----------



## hol2010 (12. Juli 2012)

Hi Memphisto,

du solltest eine PN von mir haben.


----------



## 2markt (18. September 2012)

wäre auch mal gerne dabei

freiburg ist neuland für mich


----------



## Krelsstont (20. April 2014)

Hallo miteinander,  gibts die Sonntags treffen auch für Saison 14? Suche Interessierte mtb begeisterte, die mit mir die ein oder andere Tour unternehmen möchten! Freu mich über Antworten


----------

